
Why I Chose Engineering Over Philosophy, And Other Thoughts on Wasting Your 20s - jgarmon
http://coconutheadsets.com/2012/11/05/why-chose-engineering-over-philosophy-and-other-thought-on-wasting-your-20s/
======
bhanks
decent article but I think you set up a straw man of "unlike most parents". I
don't know of anyone that has ever called the professor of their kid
complaining about the grade their kid got. I guess I will chalk it up to
another benefit of being raised in the midwest. IMO if you don't teach your
kids the basics of cooking and car maintenance you are fail. ;)

